# The babies got big kid haircuts.



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They were feeling pretty frisky afterwards!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute! How old are they? Love the black and white one.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you! The black and white one (she is actually is a tri color. ) is a Poppy Patch Calamity Jane baby. She is my favorite. Both are sired by Poppy Patch Stowaway. These two are the final touches on my doe herd. The other three are yearlings. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh! They are 3months and three months , one week old. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My girls sugar and clippsy will be 3 months on the 14th. I clipped them a few weeks ago, they were hopping around like crazy afterwards. They loved it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute, I'm actually partial to the white/cream girls.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Jill,after she was shaved she looked just like a white deer. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> My girls sugar and clippsy will be 3 months on the 14th. I clipped them a few weeks ago, they were hopping around like crazy afterwards. They loved it.


Ha! I haven't seen these too acting so silly in a week or so. Feels good for them to be cool doesn't it?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Jill,after she was shaved she looked just like a white deer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


So neat, they are really pretty.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We missed Lily and so couldn't hardly resist the little white and cream baby. Oh well!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, Lily was a sweetie. I'm glad she found a good home. I would have loved to have had her as a mascot for my pack team but, there was just no way with 3 full sized bucks here. It would have been too dangerous for her.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

VeryTrue. I'm so happy she got a great home. She is a sweet girl. She would have loved packing though!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, maybe you'll have white/cream wether down the line...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I bet I will


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

